# M&P caliber conversion questions



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

I've decided on getting an M&P but I want to be able to switch to different calibers so that leaves the .45 and .22 out. I'll be buying a .40 so that I can switch down to 9mm or .357 BUT will I need more than the different barrels and mags to convert it (ex: extractor etc.)?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

With the 40/9 conversion barrel you should not need anything else, except a few mags in 9mm. I even load my .40 mags with 9mm for range use and they feed fine, but would not use them for self defense.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Is switching an SD 40 from .40 to 9 also this easy? I am looking for a 4in barrel semiauto 9 or .40 and may just buy both at once if it's this easy.


----------



## numbertwo (May 28, 2012)

Thanks chessail77. Do you know if it's work getting the longer vented barrel?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Bar Sto makes a quality conversion barrel, any detailed questions about it might be better served calling them.....


----------

